# Question about '79 Dasher



## krysick (Aug 20, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question but how do you get the bumpers off? I tried a search and didn't find anything. Can't figure it out. Thanks in advance


----------



## krysick (Aug 20, 2007)

No one?


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

this forum is pretty dead. I only have experience with a 10 year later QSW. Its not a direct bolt on? There is no clear attachment point? 

On my wagon, its got 4 bolts holding the rear bumper on, and I haven't removed the front yet, but im looking at the factory manual here for the 82-86-

On those models, It looks like the bumper skin is pressed into the bumper metal structure. According to the manual, its saying to remove bolts from the impact absorbers, and pull the bumper out straight. It looks like the impact absorber bolts are accessed from the inside of the engine bay, and are horizontal, facing outwards towards the fenders. 

The retaining bolts are easier to see with the headlights and grill removed, (as stated in the pic) but its not clear if you HAVE to removed those components to remove the bumper.

In short, it looks like its 4 bolts inside the engine compartment.


----------



## A3 Jed-duh (Aug 10, 2006)

So having never done this myself and out of curiosity I thought I'd look in the 3 shop manuals I have. Two have nothing on bumper removal and the one that does only refers to the early model, which would seem to be pretty obvious anyway. 
I took a quick look on my '80 and seeing nothing apparent I would start by taking the cover off, the structure underneath may then mount like the old version(?) and be straightforward to do.:thumbup: 
Sorry I don't have a direct answer but have a go and keep us informed! Good luck!

You also might try asking this on the DOG (Dasher Owners Group) site.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

just pulled the front bumper off my 87 for anyone trying to do the same, super easy. 

5 total 17mm bolts, two on driver side can be easily accessed from above once you remove two 10mm nuts holding part of the A/C in the way. I zip tied that up to the front inner fender for the job.

pic- 










Passenger side even easier, there was one extra bolt on mine. Depending on year, probably 4 or 6 bolts. This is best accessed from below-

pic- 










After that, whole thing just slides straight out. DO NOT pull outward on the ends of the bumper right in front of the the tires, this is how everyone breaks those irreplaceable slip fit clips. The bumper will slide out forward and back off the clips.


----------

